# PLEASE HELP ME!!! I CUT MY FROG!!!



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

I was cutting some plants in my tanks last night and I accidently cut my female powder blue on the side! I did not notice it until today, 12-14 hrs later. She has a small gash on her side and her eye is boody red. I am so pissed at myself! i never thought it could happen....

WHAT DO I DO NOW!?!??!?! I have her in a tupperware with some wet napkins. She must have started bleeding after I moved her into the tupperware because there is a little blood in the napkins.

The only vet in the area that knows anything about amphibians is out of town for the week!

I know I need to get the bleeding to stop and control the infection thats about to start.

Question I have some "helichrysum italicum" oil that I use on myself when I get cuts?????? With this help control infection for the next few days until I can get ahold of the vet???

I hope this experiance will open your eyes if you just go in with scissors and start clipping.....Im just sorry I had to learn it the hard way.


HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!

Adam


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

If I remember correctly regular neosporin is okay to use? Someone correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I would recommend contacting a veterinarian for silver sulfadiazene to put on the cut, and a NeoPolyDex type ointment for the eye.


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

The vets around here are worthless and the only guy in the area that I know could help is out of town for the week.

I called Dr Frye and he put me at ease... at least a little. What a cool guy he even talked to me on the phone when I called his office, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!. I ordered some medications from him but they wont be here for another 2-3 days.
Good thing I had some silver sulfadiazene in the fridge from when I burned myself the last time! 
I diluted it with some RO water and dripped it on the wound. Is there anything else I can do???

Whats the eye stuff?? Do I need it? the sulfadiazine has both antifungal and antibacterial properties to it.

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Whats with the eye? Its all bloody looking... Is there internal damage? The cut looks pretty superficial. Could it be a bactirial infection? Its been since 8pm last night.    This sucks im so bummed about this, what a stupid thing to do.

Adam


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I said to contact a local vet as they can get you those meds right away (every vet, not just reptile vets, should have those particular meds). The eye stuff is just a typical triple antibiotic eye med (in drop form).


----------

